

POW tap code - jgamman
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/honor/sfeature/sf_tap.html

======
jrnkntl
Ok, besides the Chrome comments I see no one comment the word that came up
after reading the article: "and?"

------
bmickler
Yeah, my Chrome install totally crapped out and locked up the computer when
trying to view this page

~~~
tdoggette
My Chrome warned me about the site trying to download multiple files. I can't
wait until internet video standardizes.

------
jsonscripter
Odd, Chrome downloads a .mov file when I visit that page.

